# Teaching in Istanbul



## Sedat (May 12, 2013)

Hey,

I am looking to relocate to Istanbul to teach English. I am wondering if anyone has any resouces for finding schools. I've found a few websites, but they are limited in their listings, as well as, not always being very reliable.
It will be my first year teaching, but I have a bachelor's and a TEFL certification. Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------

